# بالفيديو حصريا : شرح استخدام جهاز Topcon GTS 720



## حسن عشرة (25 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 
*اهداء مقدم من *
 
*رابطة خريجي المساحة والخرائط ونظم المعلومات بالجامعات المصرية*​

*نقدم إليكم اليوم *
*فيديو يشرح استخدام جهاز Topcon GTS 720*

*




*

*... وذلك للتعرف علي كيفية التعامل علي تلك الجهاز بكل سهولة ...*

*ونجد ان هذا الفيديو مقدم اهداء من شركة توبكون حتي تكون هناك سهولة في استخدام الجهاز*​ 
*قام بتقديم الشرح في هذا الفيديو *

*مستر فيليب عقل *
 
*...المدير الإقليمي لتوكيل توبكون في دبي وبالشرق الاوسط ...*
 
*الفيديو*
*... الدرس الاول introduction & standard measurements 720 ...*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKVLw3JN1M0*

*تحميل الفيديو*

*

*

*تحميل بقية الدروس*

*... الدرس الثاني data collection GTS-720 ...*

*... الدرس الثالث downloading and handling data ...*

*... الدرس الرابع setout ...*

*... الدرس الخامس uploading data ...*

*... الدرس السادس tips ...*
​

*ملحوظة : هذا الملف مرفوع باسم رابطة خريجي المساحة والخرائط ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية بالجامعات المصرية*​​


----------



## حسن عشرة (25 مارس 2009)

اتمني ان الموضوع يكون نال اعجاب حضراتكم


----------



## garary (25 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم 
ارجوا اعادة رفع ملف الدرس الخامس والسادس


----------



## حسن عشرة (25 مارس 2009)

الروابط شغالة تمام اخي الكريم وانا جربتها بنفسي


----------



## حسن عشرة (26 مارس 2009)

ايه يا جماعة هو الموضوع مش عاجبكم ولا ايه


----------



## mourados (27 مارس 2009)

مشكور روعة..............................الله يحفضك السادس..................................
الدرس السادس


----------



## eng_khalaf (27 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم ونتمني منك المزيد


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (27 مارس 2009)

تمام تسلم ايدك بس هل هذا العمل الفاضل من قبل منتدى المساحه والخرائط ونظم المعلومات يعنى ؟ ولاه منقول ومشكور حبيبى على كل شىء


----------



## ميتركس العراق (28 مارس 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الجيد
بالتوفيق لكم ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (28 مارس 2009)

الف شكر على المجهود الجبار ده


----------



## حسن عشرة (28 مارس 2009)

صبحى ابراهيم قال:


> تمام تسلم ايدك بس هل هذا العمل الفاضل من قبل منتدى المساحه والخرائط ونظم المعلومات يعنى ؟ ولاه منقول ومشكور حبيبى على كل شىء


اخي الكريم هذا الموضوع ملكية خاصة لمنتدي رابطة خريجي المساحة والخرائط ونظم المعلومات وجميع الروابط مرفوعة باسم المنتدي وليس موضوع منقول 

وهذا الموضوع هو اهداء منا إليكم 

وعليك بتحميل الروابط والتأكد بنفسك

شكرا لكم جميعا​


----------



## samsouma80 (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله الخير كله لكن نطلب منك الدرس السادس لانه لا يعمل


----------



## م.عمادالعميدي (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا جزيلا للمعلومات الرائعة التي تقدمونها
أرجو تزويدي بشرح عن استخدام جهاز topcon GTS230
وأكون شاكرا لكم
مع التقدير والاحترام


----------



## حسن عشرة (9 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير عنا


----------



## tygo_m2 (11 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء استاذ حسن

ارجوا اعادة رفع الدرسين الاول والاخير لانهما لا يعملان


وفق الله الجميع


----------



## ali992 (11 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله كل خير عنا ...**ارجوا اعادة رفع الدرسين الاول والاخير لانهما لا يعملان*


----------



## samsouma80 (16 مايو 2009)

الدرس السادس من فضلك


----------



## eg_star2100 (22 مايو 2009)

حسن عشرة قال:


> اخي الكريم هذا الموضوع ملكية خاصة لمنتدي رابطة خريجي المساحة والخرائط ونظم المعلومات وجميع الروابط مرفوعة باسم المنتدي وليس موضوع منقول​
> 
> وهذا الموضوع هو اهداء منا إليكم​
> وعليك بتحميل الروابط والتأكد بنفسك​
> ...


 

أتقى الله أخ حسن أزاى تدعى ان الموضوع ليس منقول الروابط كلها مرفوعة على حسابى الخاص على موقع 4shared 
وكنت قد رفعته على المنتدى الخاص بى ومنتدى الجغرافيين العرب من قبل 

يا اخى انشر الموضوع كيف ما تحب بس لاتنسب عمل الغير ليك بدون وجة حق


----------



## eg_star2100 (22 مايو 2009)

بالمناسبة أخ حسن أن قمت بتغيير اسماء الملفات ولو كنت كما تدعى ان الروابط مرفوعة بأسم المنتدى فكيف أنى قمت بتغير اسم الملفات ووضعت فى أخرها *2- data collection GTS-720bygis4all.highbb.com.WMV*



فكيف أستطيع عمل ذلك اذا كانت الملفات مرفوعة على حسابكم وهل لو هى مرفوعة على حسابك لية تضعوا رابط لمنتدى أخر

أنا لست ادخل كى اثارة المشاكل ولكن الحق حق أخوانى وأنه يدعى ان الموضوع ملكية خاصة بالرابطة وانا لما رفعته لم ارفعه لمنتدى بعينة 

تحياتى للجميع ولادارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب بصفة خاصة


----------



## eg_star2100 (22 مايو 2009)

رابط الدرس السادس للاخوة الكرام رفع حديث 

http://www.4shared.com/file/104670778/177da73d/6-_tips.htmlhttp://www.4shared.com/file/61888830/d4b637e/6-_tips.html

رابط اخر للدرس السادس 

http://c8wwwg.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pChMFgG0eyEgWvuj2mCkiMiDIYFNqJYylY3nfMRpYOWOy8p0NWHj4rmK2kDkQcTz5Itu2L8Fa-Y0/6-%20tips.WMV?download

راباط الدرس الاول 

http://www.4shared.com/file/59904438/6107c70/1-_introduction__standard_measurements_720.html


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 مايو 2009)




----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 مايو 2009)

eg_star2100 قال:


> أتقى الله أخ حسن أزاى تدعى ان الموضوع ليس منقول الروابط كلها مرفوعة على حسابى الخاص على موقع 4shared
> وكنت قد رفعته على المنتدى الخاص بى ومنتدى الجغرافيين العرب من قبل
> 
> يا اخى انشر الموضوع كيف ما تحب بس لاتنسب عمل الغير ليك بدون وجة حق


 
للاسف الشديد اخ المهندس STAR2100 
توجد مواضيع كثير جدا 

 في منتدي رابطة خريجي المساحة والخرائط ونظم المعلومات 
وهي تخص اشخاص تنقل من غير ذكر انها منقول دون مراعاه للحقوق الملكية 

اتقو الله يايها الاخوه في منتدي خريجي المساحة والخرائط ونظم المعلومات


----------



## eg_star2100 (23 مايو 2009)

انا لا اعارض نقل المواضيع ولو حتى ان يقوم بنقل الموضوع بدون ذكر المصدر
اما انة ينسب جهد الغير له دون وجة حق وانه يماطل فى الخطأ فهذا ما لا نقبلة

تحياتى لك اخى دفع الله


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## laiouni (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي على مجهودك القيم


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (4 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه.......(سبحان الله ..والحمد لله....ولا اله الا الله ....والله اكبر...ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم)


----------



## ظفرنواز (6 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جدا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (6 يوليو 2010)

ممتاز جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (6 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر جارى التنزيل


----------



## محمد العتابي (8 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## A.ISSO (8 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fares alabed (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل يمكن الحصول على كتب عربية كوسات فى تصميم الطرق فمن لدية معلومة جزاه الله خير


----------



## fares alabed (12 يوليو 2010)

كورسات وليس كوسات وشكرا


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيت خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## engineergawad (6 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_sabba7 (6 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررر جدا


----------



## نضال هديب (10 مايو 2011)

بارك الله وجزاك الله كل خير والله يكثر من امثالك مشكور


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (2 يناير 2012)

الموضوع جميل بس المشكله هنا فى السعوديه مفيش توبكون


----------

